# how to do a panacur power pack on mini mules



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

I was thinking of doing a Panacur power pack on my little herd this spring. The mules came from a farm that didn't worm or vaccinate, I've wormed them and they come up clean on a fecal but still thinking this is a good idea. Yankee's a horse so he's simple...

How do I figure out dosages for the mini mules though? Do I just double the dosage for the 5 days and that's it? I'd estimate them at about 100 lbs. They're 31" tall, 8 months old.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would ask the vet and be SUPER careful.

Tufts wanted me to worm my lamb (75lbs?) with Quest and the formula was super precise, I had to get the wormer, take a little syringe and figure out this advanced math formula and syringe the result (like .4 ccs or something precise and small) out of the larger syringe and give it to her, oh and by the way don't mess up you could kill her. I never did worm her..

While things can hide on the fecals I would want to worm with something far less intense.

Do call your vet.


----------

